# system restore=black screen?



## Underpowered

so screwing around with my wireless router i screwed up bigtime.  

trying to fix it, windows suggested a system restore.  so i tried it, and now all i have is a black screen with a cursor on it.  i can move the cursor, but that it.  i don't want to just shut down in fear of screwing it up more.  help!


----------



## sync

System restore is useless tbh, i always have it disabled as it just uses disk space and other resources.

What i suggest you try is when starting your pc, wait for the beep and then press F8. Should see a set of options for safe mode etc, but basically you need to select the option that says 'Last Known Good Configuration'.

Try that and see if it fixes your problem.


----------

